# Fehler Meldung beim öffnen eines WIN CC flexible Projektes



## Rene_sps (23 April 2010)

Hallo!

Habe hier eine Beispiel Applikation von Siemens. Die Applikation ist mit SIMOTION und heißt Toploading.
In das SIMOTION Projekt ist ein WINCC Projekt eingebunden. Wenn ich die WINCC flexible Runtime öffnen möchte, bekomme ich immer die Fehlermeldung:

..../PROJECT_1.SIMATIC HMI-Station(1).fwx ist inkompatibel.
Generieren Sie die Projektierungsdatei erneut.

Wenn ich das Projekt mit Step7 öffne und daraus WINCC flexible starten möchte, bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung:

Die Datenbank C:\.....\PROJECT_1.hmi kann dem SQL-Server nicht zugewiesen werden. Stellen SIe sicher, dass die Dateien *.hmi und _log.ldf übereinstimmen.

Weiß jemand was ich tun kann? Bin total ratlos!!!


----------



## Verpolt (23 April 2010)

Hallo,

Simatic Manager starten. Projekt--->speichern unter ...Blabla

Projekt reorganisieren-->komplett

danach testen


----------



## Rene_sps (23 April 2010)

Ne, funktioniert leider nicht! Oder ich mache irgendwas falsch!!!


----------



## Günni1977 (23 April 2010)

ist deine WCf-Version >= der im Projekt?
kannst du WCf starten und von dort das Projekt öffnen?

vielleicht ist das Projekt auch beschädigt und du musst es neu laden...


----------



## Rene_sps (23 April 2010)

Kann das Projekt auch nicht in WINCC f. öffnen.


----------



## Rene_sps (23 April 2010)

Habe den Fehler gefunden. Habe WINCC 2007 und die Datei ist mit WINCC 2008. 

Immer der Versions-Müll bei Siemens


----------



## JesperMP (23 April 2010)

> Immer der Versions-Müll bei Siemens


Ich finde, in diesen Fall liegt den Schuld nicht bei Siemens.


----------



## Rene_sps (23 April 2010)

Ne, dass ist klar. Es war meine Dummheit, dass ich den Versionsunterschied nicht erkannt habe. Nur ist doch ein ewiges hin und her: Das mit dieser Version und das bitte nicht mit dieser Version!!!!


----------



## Verpolt (23 April 2010)

Na, abwärtskompatibel ist doch schon was:-|


----------



## JesperMP (23 April 2010)

Ok, ich weiss was Du meinst.
Selber verwende ich eine Menge von VMware installationen, nur um alte WinCC Flex versionen zu supportieren.


----------



## jan.herkner (18 November 2010)

*Hilfe!!*



Rene_sps schrieb:


> Habe den Fehler gefunden. Habe WINCC 2007 und die Datei ist mit WINCC 2008.
> 
> Immer der Versions-Müll bei Siemens



Hallo habe den gleichen Fehler wenn ich ein 2007 Proj. öffnen möchte hatte vorher 2008 SP2 HF3 installiert das aber dann wieder runter geschmissen. Wenn ich jetzt die Runtime starten möchte generiert er das Proj. ohne Fehler, bringt mir dann aber die Fehlermeldung. Siehe Anhang

da es in step7 integriert ist habe ich schon probiert das komplette Proj. zu reorganisieren was jedoch ohne erfolg blieb!! 

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Verpolt (18 November 2010)

Hallo,

In WinnCCflex:

- temporäre Dateien löschen.
- Alles neu generieren

Nochmals testen


----------



## jan.herkner (18 November 2010)

Hallo 

habe ich auch schon probiert wenn du mit alles neu generieren den Haken mit dem Fragezeichen meinst!! 

Ohne Erfolg


----------



## Verpolt (18 November 2010)

Den darunter


----------



## jan.herkner (18 November 2010)

da haben wir schon das Problem den habe ich garnicht. 

Sende dir meine Versionsinfo im anhang. Muss ich das vieleicht irgendwo aktivieren??


----------



## Verpolt (18 November 2010)

Hallo,

2007 ? weiß ich nicht mehr, ob es das da schon gab (alles neu gen.)



> Hallo habe den gleichen Fehler wenn ich ein 2007 Proj. öffnen möchte hatte vorher 2008 SP2 HF3 installiert das aber dann wieder runter geschmissen. Wenn ich jetzt die Runtime starten möchte generiert er das Proj. ohne Fehler, bringt mir dann aber die Fehlermeldung. Siehe Anhang



Hast du die Runtime auch komplett gelöscht und neu aufgespielt?

Bei Siemens gibts dazu einige Cleanup-tools für winccFlex.
Die "räumen" den übrig gebliebenen Datenmüll (Versionsleichen etc... in der Registry) aus deinem System


----------



## jan.herkner (18 November 2010)

Hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht hast du für dieses cleanuptool einen link parat?


habs gefunden 

http://support.automation.siemens.c...lib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=28465761&caller=view


Mit diesem cleanuptool kann man aber nur die festplatte aufräumen wenn man ein upgrade machen will und nicht ein downgrade. 

Ich versuche eine komplette deinst. jetzt mal sehen...


----------



## Rene_sps (19 November 2010)

Jetzt mal so ne Frage. Haben hier auch 2008 rumfliegen. Kann ich mit der Version 2008 alle mit 2007 erstellten Projekte fehlerfrei öffnen und bearbeiten?????


----------



## PN/DP (19 November 2010)

Rene_sps schrieb:


> Kann ich mit der Version 2008 alle mit 2007 erstellten Projekte fehlerfrei öffnen und bearbeiten?????


Das Öffnen und Zwangskonvertieren der älteren Projekte sollte zu 99% funktionieren - doch ob "fehlerfrei"? Das wird Dir selbst Siemens nicht garantieren.

Harald


----------



## jan.herkner (19 November 2010)

jan.herkner schrieb:


> Hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht hast du für dieses cleanuptool einen link parat?
> 
> 
> habs gefunden
> ...




Also auch die neuinstallation hat nichts gebracht!

Vieleicht hat jemand noch einen Tipp??


----------



## jan.herkner (2 Dezember 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe jetzt raus gefunden warum das Projekt nicht zu öffnen war.
Ich hatte ja wie bereits erwähnt zuvor Win CC 2008 installiert und beim deinstallieren mit dem cleantool von Siemens hat er mir die runtime von 2008 nicht deinstalliert da dieses tool ja zum bereinigen aller 2007 files ist. 
Deswegen ist als ich die runtime von dem 2007 Projekt aufmachen wollte diese Fehlermeldung gekommen das die runtime ja von 2008 war.
Geht natürlich nicht! 

Danke trozdem für die Hilfe


----------

